# Andro hard/lean



## itodobien (Feb 7, 2012)

Hello all.  As I am sure you all can tell, I am brand new to this site.  I have worked out for the majority of my life, played college football, and currently am in the military.  I am looking at possibly trying supplements to get more cut and drop some weight I gained as a result of an injury.  I have been readinig for the past few days and am still trying to get a handle on things.  Right now it looks like I wold like to try the andorhard/lean line of products.  I don't know how to "stack" them properly and if I should be using something during and then after.  Any help would be apprciated.


----------



## pklaswugjjwm (Feb 7, 2012)

welcome,man.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Feb 7, 2012)

itodobien said:


> Hello all.  As I am sure you all can tell, I am brand new to this site.  I have worked out for the majority of my life, played college football, and currently am in the military.  I am looking at possibly trying supplements to get more cut and drop some weight I gained as a result of an injury.  I have been readinig for the past few days and am still trying to get a handle on things.  Right now it looks like I wold like to try the andorhard/lean line of products.  I don't know how to "stack" them properly and if I should be using something during and then after.  Any help would be apprciated.


You can find lots of info on stacking them on primordialperformance.com where they talk about them and we also sell them.


----------



## phipp26 (Feb 7, 2012)

*Is there anything thats is just as good as the AndroLean stacks?*

I'm wanting to trim down my body fat and heard AndroLean is a good way to go but stacking it is so damn expensive, is there other products out there that are exactly like it that are cheaper?


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 7, 2012)

Iml halo extreme would be a better choice imo.


----------



## itodobien (Feb 9, 2012)

Do you recommend halo extreme only because it is sold by this website?


----------



## oufinny (Feb 9, 2012)

itodobien said:


> Do you recommend halo extreme only because it is sold by this website?



The andro series are not expensive when you consider all you need to run a PH cycle. Hard/lean would be a great stack and Orbit will have stock this week.


----------



## itodobien (Feb 9, 2012)

The more i read, the more I thik androlean stacked wit handrodrive looks like the right stack for what i am looking for.  Would cycle support be necessary for this stack?


----------



## ryansm (Feb 9, 2012)

itodobien said:


> The more i read, the more I thik androlean stacked wit handrodrive looks like the right stack for what i am looking for.  Would cycle support be necessary for this stack?



Yes, if money is a cost go with a SERM, however we are recommending the Testosterone Recovery Stack at our site. Shoot me a PM bud


----------



## ryansm (Feb 9, 2012)

oufinny said:


> The andro series are not expensive when you consider all you need to run a PH cycle. Hard/lean would be a great stack and Orbit will have stock this week.



Sweet Orbit always has killer deals


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 9, 2012)

itodobien said:


> Do you recommend halo extreme only because it is sold by this website?



No, I'm recommending it because it's an actual pro hormone that has a ton of great feedback. The andro products are just over hyped dhea products imo.


----------



## packers6211 (Feb 9, 2012)

PP makes a very productive and well designed line of supps. I tried their androlean last year and was very impressed and their DAA product TCF-1 is in my topps for DAA.  Soon as my Dr releases me from shoulder surgery I'm running their Androdrive, Dermacrine, TCF-1, then ending it with sustain Alpha.


----------



## itodobien (Feb 10, 2012)

oufinny said:


> The andro series are not expensive when you consider all you need to run a PH cycle. Hard/lean would be a great stack and Orbit will have stock this week.


 

Who is Orbit?  The slales rep on the primordial site said they are out of stock because they are having trouble synthsizing the hormone (V3).


----------



## itodobien (Feb 10, 2012)

ryansm said:


> Yes, if money is a cost go with a SERM, however we are recommending the Testosterone Recovery Stack at our site. Shoot me a PM bud


 
So just a recovery stack?  Should I be running the cycle support during as well?  I don't think I can PM


----------



## itodobien (Feb 10, 2012)

oufinny said:


> The andro series are not expensive when you consider all you need to run a PH cycle. Hard/lean would be a great stack and Orbit will have stock this week.


 
Not seeing andro series stuff on their website?


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Feb 10, 2012)

itodobien said:


> Not seeing andro series stuff on their website?



Hey itodobien....

PrimordialPerformance.com is going to have a lot of information for you.  Here are links to the write-ups for our products that are going to interest you:

Andromass
Androlean
Androdrive
Androhard

I would really suggest a stack of Androdrive and Androhard.  Androlean's ETA is March 15th, so if you're ok to wait, I'd suggest a stack of Androhard and Androlean instead.  HOWEVER, if you are planning to start the cycle sooner... Androdrive+Androhard is the ideal stack.  PCT would be the Testosterone Recovery Stack.

Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## itodobien (Feb 11, 2012)

BigBlackGuy said:


> Hey itodobien....
> 
> PrimordialPerformance.com is going to have a lot of information for you. Here are links to the write-ups for our products that are going to interest you:
> 
> ...


 
Yea, that seems like a good stack as well.  How would it work if I did the hard/drive for 4 weeks, then switched to hard/lean once it got in?  I can only cycle for 8 weeks right?  How long do you run the PCT for, and when is it safe to start again?


----------



## ryansm (Feb 11, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> No, I'm recommending it because it's an actual pro hormone that has a ton of great feedback. The andro products are just over hyped dhea products imo.



Actual prohormone...hmmm

thanks for your opinion


----------



## ryansm (Feb 11, 2012)

itodobien said:


> Yea, that seems like a good stack as well.  How would it work if I did the hard/drive for 4 weeks, then switched to hard/lean once it got in?  I can only cycle for 8 weeks right?  How long do you run the PCT for, and when is it safe to start again?



I would wait and run the AL/AH or AL/AD for 8 weeks total. PCT will be the TRS stack for 4 weeks. I recommend time on, including PCT= time off so for this 8 week cycle plus 4 weeks of PCT you could start up another one after 12 weeks. That said, blood tests will more accurately define your ability to cycle again.


----------



## pwloiacano (Feb 11, 2012)

I have taken the androhard before, and in my opinion, there are much better options out there.  The Andro series as stated above is a bunch of overhyped, overpriced crap.  I would look into the products that Prince offers at Ironmag.  I have had tremendous success with them.


----------



## HereToStudy (Feb 12, 2012)

ryansm said:


> Actual prohormone...hmmm
> 
> thanks for your opinion



Don't feed 'em.


----------



## ryansm (Feb 14, 2012)

HereToStudy said:


> Don't feed 'em.



 kinda like that


----------



## itodobien (Feb 15, 2012)

pwloiacano said:


> I have taken the androhard before, and in my opinion, there are much better options out there. The Andro series as stated above is a bunch of overhyped, overpriced crap. I would look into the products that Prince offers at Ironmag. I have had tremendous success with them.


 

What are the better options in your opinion?


----------



## HereToStudy (Feb 16, 2012)

itodobien said:


> What are the better options in your opinion?



Curious as well. Please explain to me what product on the OTC market is a better PH to DHT?


----------



## MattPorter (Feb 21, 2012)

itodobien said:


> The more i read, the more I thik androlean stacked wit handrodrive looks like the right stack for what i am looking for.  Would cycle support be necessary for this stack?



Unfortunately the closest thing to AndroLean v3 that you can get is mega dosing 11-oxo w/ some mct oil or olive oil and hope it converts and absorbs....

At that rate it will be just as expensive..... 

The esterified 11KT hormone combined with 7oxo ester is unique and one-of-a-kind.

Unfortunately we all have to wait until April to get new ANdrolean.

In the mean time a DRIVE/HARD stack would be bad ass....

Maybe 3 drives and 6 hards for 6-8 weeks?

-Matt


----------



## ryansm (Feb 21, 2012)

Drive and Hard at 8 weeks Using Drive now and it crushes appetite at 6 pills a day


----------



## packers6211 (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh man don't say that crap!! I would love to crush my appetite right about now!! I have to check my bottle Ryan, but is andro drive 6 caps daily or you just doing it like that?


----------



## itodobien (Feb 22, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> Unfortunately the closest thing to AndroLean v3 that you can get is mega dosing 11-oxo w/ some mct oil or olive oil and hope it converts and absorbs....
> 
> At that rate it will be just as expensive.....
> 
> ...



April?  I thought we were looking at 15 march?  The only reason I am not jumping on the Drive/Hard is because I don't want to cycle and then have to wait 2 more months to cycle again.  I am not looking to get much bigger, I want to reduce body fat.  I'm still plenty strong from college.  BTW, this forum is really good, I appreciate all of the expert advice.  How does one get discounts on the ando series of supps?


----------



## MattPorter (Feb 22, 2012)

itodobien said:


> April?  I thought we were looking at 15 march?  The only reason I am not jumping on the Drive/Hard is because I don't want to cycle and then have to wait 2 more months to cycle again.  I am not looking to get much bigger, I want to reduce body fat.  I'm still plenty strong from college.  BTW, this forum is really good, I appreciate all of the expert advice.  How does one get discounts on the ando series of supps?



Wait 2 months?

You very well could run a 4 week pct and jump back on cycle.

You dose them once a day and run proper pct and I doubt inhibition will be moderate at all. 

From all the data we have collected people were bouncing back in 4 weeks. Keep moving forward and jump back on cycle.

-Matt


----------



## ryansm (Feb 22, 2012)

packers6211 said:


> Oh man don't say that crap!! I would love to crush my appetite right about now!! I have to check my bottle Ryan, but is andro drive 6 caps daily or you just doing it like that?



I would start out at 3 and adjust from there and do not exceed 6. I have seen many not tolerate the full 6 cap dose and stay at 3, or 4 caps.


----------



## ryansm (Feb 22, 2012)

itodobien said:


> How does one get discounts on the ando series of supps?



Shoot me or HTS a PM


----------



## packers6211 (Feb 22, 2012)

ryansm said:


> I would start out at 3 and adjust from there and do not exceed 6. I have seen many not tolerate the full 6 cap dose and stay at 3, or 4 caps.


 

Thanks bud will do!


----------



## HereToStudy (Feb 23, 2012)

packers6211 said:


> Thanks bud will do!



I ran it at 6 too, but I was using other hormones at the time. When I do my long run of Drive post PCT, I will be starting low and finding the point in which I am happy with the smallest dose. Makes the bottle last a bit longer.


----------



## packers6211 (Feb 24, 2012)

I can't seem to figure which game plan to go with. So pp guys give packers a help. I want to run the following with some start and the others to end the log. TCF-1, Endosurge, Demacrine, Sustain Alpha, Androdrive, and Pes Erase.


----------



## packers6211 (Feb 24, 2012)

Oh and btw creatinine nitrate and myofusion as staples, and Scivations new Xtend. God my stack is starting to like JD's types lol.


----------



## ryansm (Feb 25, 2012)

packers6211 said:


> I can't seem to figure which game plan to go with. So pp guys give packers a help. I want to run the following with some start and the others to end the log. TCF-1, Endosurge, Demacrine, Sustain Alpha, Androdrive, and Pes Erase.



Ok, with the Dermacrine you could attach it to the end of AD but I wouldn't use it with the AD. So either use it at the end or save it for another cycle. The SA, TCF-1 and Erase use them for PCT. After 4 weeks of PCT you can start the Endosurge (I wouldn't use it from the beginning due to the dvinil).
weeks 1-4 or longer AndroDrive
weeks 4-8 Dermacrine (or just save it)
weeks 8-12 PCT with SA, TCF-1, Erase
weeks 12-16 Endosurge


----------



## packers6211 (Feb 25, 2012)

Sweet man thanks. PP always helping when called upon. I am starting the log last week of March. I have to travel for work two weeks in couple weeks, so don't want interuptions and it will give me some more healing time. I tried lifting just the bar today at gym and could feel the pain still. I did 30 min cardio though so good!


----------



## HereToStudy (Feb 27, 2012)

packers6211 said:


> Sweet man thanks. PP always helping when called upon. I am starting the log last week of March. I have to travel for work two weeks in couple weeks, so don't want interuptions and it will give me some more healing time. I tried lifting just the bar today at gym and could feel the pain still. I did 30 min cardio though so good!



Nice to see you are able to still bring in some activity. Periods of time out of the gym always suck, but waiting the right amount of time is always worth it.


----------



## packers6211 (Feb 28, 2012)

Yeah bro I hit an hr on treadmill yesterday. Tomorrow hitting another hr and doing light natalaus.


----------



## HereToStudy (Feb 29, 2012)

packers6211 said:


> Yeah bro I hit an hr on treadmill yesterday. Tomorrow hitting another hr and doing light natalaus.



Shit, now you are just making me feel lazy.


----------



## packers6211 (Mar 1, 2012)

Haha man craze pre workout ignites a fire in my a$$. It taste like grape koolaid and I'm hooked.


----------



## HereToStudy (Mar 1, 2012)

packers6211 said:


> Haha man craze pre workout ignites a fire in my a$$. It taste like grape koolaid and I'm hooked.



Ill have to give it a try. Been looking for a non-DMAA, does craze have it?


----------



## ryansm (Mar 2, 2012)

No DMAA

I'm actually scared to try it lol, especially on AD. I have already had one bad experience with a stim while running Androdrive it was magnified times 10


----------



## packers6211 (Mar 2, 2012)

No I don't think it has DMAA at all. Thats one reason I like it too. It's now my igniter to my cardio. No bad after taste either.


----------



## HereToStudy (Mar 3, 2012)

ryansm said:


> No DMAA
> 
> I'm actually scared to try it lol, especially on AD. I have already had one bad experience with a stim while running Androdrive it was magnified times 10





packers6211 said:


> No I don't think it has DMAA at all. Thats one reason I like it too. It's now my igniter to my cardio. No bad after taste either.



Interesting, I will build into into the rotation then. I went back to using DMAA because I like the stim strength, but I get sides from it, even on tiny doses (and I usually dont use a tiny dose)


----------



## packers6211 (Mar 4, 2012)

I got out of it cause my body got use to it to quick then it was like no effect. I hit up some more cardio today and then went on to some natalaus. No pain so far!


----------



## HereToStudy (Mar 4, 2012)

packers6211 said:


> I got out of it cause my body got use to it to quick then it was like no effect. I hit up some more cardio today and then went on to some natalaus. No pain so far!



Glad to see getting in some more action pain free.

As for the DMAA, yeah I had the same issue. I get sides from a low dose, but the product seemed to keep demanding I add more and more scoops. Sides increase exponentially at those doses.


----------



## packers6211 (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah man wasn't worth the sides. I'm loving craze and oxy eca combo.


----------



## ryansm (Mar 6, 2012)

packers6211 said:


> I got out of it cause my body got use to it to quick then it was like no effect. I hit up some more cardio today and then went on to some natalaus. No pain so far!



You will notice on AndroDrive that as soon as you start training cardio or weights you get in a zone and knock it out! Same with anything you are goal oriented about, diet/life plans/projects/school/work you name it it just intensifies the focus and you get shit done.


----------



## itodobien (Mar 6, 2012)

Are there any discounts offered right now on any of the Ando line of prods?


----------



## itodobien (Mar 6, 2012)

ryansm said:


> You will notice on AndroDrive that as soon as you start training cardio or weights you get in a zone and knock it out! Same with anything you are goal oriented about, diet/life plans/projects/school/work you name it it just intensifies the focus and you get shit done.



That sounds sick.  I am still wanting to wait for the andro lean to be released and run that with the andro drive.  I've been running basically supplement free for the past several weeks.  I recently started using black powder as a pre work out (it's the only thing they sell on the shelf here) and it's ok.  I also have some clen that I took for a couple weeks, but am not on any right now.  I have shed some pretty good wait but am still not looking how I would like.  I think the AD/AL will help me get where I want to be


----------



## itodobien (Mar 6, 2012)

ryansm said:


> Shoot me or HTS a PM



Man I keep trying to send you a pm, but I guess I haven't written enough on this site to do so? Not sure why it's designed like that.  I don't want to just go and spam posts just to write a PM.  Doesn't make sense.


----------



## itodobien (Mar 6, 2012)

Also, it's not easy to get on here, I am in Afghanistan right now so time is limited as well as internet access.  I do appreciate everyone's input on here though.


----------



## ryansm (Mar 8, 2012)

You can get a hold of us at Primordial Performance Discussion Forums as well bud, same screen names


----------



## itodobien (Mar 9, 2012)

ryansm said:


> You can get a hold of us at Primordial Performance Discussion Forums as well bud, same screen names


 

I think I can get in touch with you on here now.  I hit my 25 mark I think.


----------



## ryansm (Mar 10, 2012)

itodobien said:


> I think I can get in touch with you on here now.  I hit my 25 mark I think.



Got it bud and responded


----------



## HereToStudy (Mar 11, 2012)

itodobien said:


> Man I keep trying to send you a pm, but I guess I haven't written enough on this site to do so? Not sure why it's designed like that.  I don't want to just go and spam posts just to write a PM.  Doesn't make sense.



Sorry about that, I was off the past couple of days, or I would have just sent you a PM. Let us know how it works out for you buddy, we love feedback.


----------



## HereToStudy (Apr 12, 2012)

HereToStudy said:


> Sorry about that, I was off the past couple of days, or I would have just sent you a PM. Let us know how it works out for you buddy, we love feedback.



Still would like more feedback, send me a PM for a discount on your next androseries cycle!


----------



## itodobien (Apr 13, 2012)

HereToStudy said:


> Still would like more feedback, send me a PM for a discount on your next androseries cycle!



running just 6x Andro Drive right now.  Been on for 2 weeks roughly.  Moving around Afghan as well, so haven't gotten consistent gym time.  Lean hasn't been released yet, and Hard has been sold out forever.  Not sure how I feel about Drive to this point. Jury is still out.


----------



## R1balla (Apr 14, 2012)

yeah PP is really good with customer service. the reps are easily accessible as well. as far as AD goes, i havent taken it yet, but there are tons of logs on it on various forums and its getting my interest...


----------



## HereToStudy (Apr 15, 2012)

itodobien said:


> running just 6x Andro Drive right now.  Been on for 2 weeks roughly.  Moving around Afghan as well, so haven't gotten consistent gym time.  Lean hasn't been released yet, and Hard has been sold out forever.  Not sure how I feel about Drive to this point. Jury is still out.


Cool man, keep us updated.


----------



## itodobien (Apr 28, 2012)

Alright, so it looks like AL is never going to come out.  I have been on AD for the last month.  I have a bottle of that left and a bottle of AH and AM should be here any day.  Can I run an 8 week cycle starting now of AH/AD/AM even though I have been on AD for a month.  I know it's not a lot of androgens, but am still worried.  I was thinking about just running AM with AL for 4 more weeks then hit PCT.  The cycle I really want to do is AL/AD, but the AL keeps moving to the right so I don't know if it's ever going to be released.  So what do you think? would it be better to go PCT right now after 4 weeks AD (and for how long?) and wait for AL to drop.  Or Run AM/AH or AH/AM/AD for the next 4 weeks?  Do I need to take 8 weeks off in between 8 week cycles also?  Thanks for all the help.


----------



## ryansm (Apr 28, 2012)

Got back to your PM bud, like I said we are getting very close to releasing the new version of AndroLean!


----------



## packers6211 (Apr 28, 2012)

Dang where have I been?? I didn't know a new AL was on the arise!!


----------



## itodobien (Apr 29, 2012)

I just saw the shit date was moved again to June 15th now.  When I first tried to order it the release date was in APR.  Having talked with the site peeps too, they can't seem to get the hormone synthesized to their standards from the lab, so it's indef when it's coming out.



ryansm said:


> Got back to your PM bud, like I said we are getting very close to releasing the new version of AndroLean!


----------



## HereToStudy (Apr 29, 2012)

itodobien said:


> I just saw the shit date was moved again to June 15th now.  When I first tried to order it the release date was in APR.  Having talked with the site peeps too, they can't seem to get the hormone synthesized to their standards from the lab, so it's indef when it's coming out.


It is unfortunate (I too am waiting on multiple bottles for a cycle). The good side of it is knowing that the product will be damn good once it meets Primordial's threshold for quality, but it does suck waiting in the mean time.


----------



## itodobien (May 1, 2012)

Alright, made a decision.  I'm not going to wait for the AL to drop.  I've been running the AD for 4 weeks and it's really starting to come on strong.  I don't want to PCT at this point.  Instead, I'm going to add in an 8 week cycle of AM.  So that will be 12 total weeks but the first 4 were  AD only.  Thoughts?  I have cut most of the weight I wanted to and think the AM will get me pumped up in 2 months time.  I'm loving the AD though.  started with 3 then 4 now at 6 a day and can def feel the difference.  Appetite is in a good spot, I eat small meals, and have some small snacks thruoghout the day.  It's awesom cause I am normally a bottomless pit.  Down to 225 from 245 but have kept my strength, even made modest gains.  So now I'm going to crank it up a notch.  Hoping I will be just as happy with the AM as I am with the AD.


----------



## ryansm (May 3, 2012)

itodobien said:


> Alright, made a decision.  I'm not going to wait for the AL to drop.  I've been running the AD for 4 weeks and it's really starting to come on strong.  I don't want to PCT at this point.  Instead, I'm going to add in an 8 week cycle of AM.  So that will be 12 total weeks but the first 4 were  AD only.  Thoughts?  I have cut most of the weight I wanted to and think the AM will get me pumped up in 2 months time.  I'm loving the AD though.  started with 3 then 4 now at 6 a day and can def feel the difference.  Appetite is in a good spot, I eat small meals, and have some small snacks thruoghout the day.  It's awesom cause I am normally a bottomless pit.  Down to 225 from 245 but have kept my strength, even made modest gains.  So now I'm going to crank it up a notch.  Hoping I will be just as happy with the AM as I am with the AD.



I think this will work out great for you, the reports for AM V3 are showing it to be great for recomp (losing fat and gaining LBM)


----------



## HereToStudy (May 6, 2012)

ryansm said:


> I think this will work out great for you, the reports for AM V3 are showing it to be great for recomp (losing fat and gaining LBM)


x2. Looking forward to how it treats you.


----------



## ryansm (May 11, 2012)

itodobien said:


> Alright, made a decision.  I'm not going to wait for the AL to drop.  I've been running the AD for 4 weeks and it's really starting to come on strong.  I don't want to PCT at this point.  Instead, I'm going to add in an 8 week cycle of AM.  So that will be 12 total weeks but the first 4 were  AD only.  Thoughts?  I have cut most of the weight I wanted to and think the AM will get me pumped up in 2 months time.  I'm loving the AD though.  started with 3 then 4 now at 6 a day and can def feel the difference.  Appetite is in a good spot, I eat small meals, and have some small snacks thruoghout the day.  It's awesom cause I am normally a bottomless pit.  Down to 225 from 245 but have kept my strength, even made modest gains.  So now I'm going to crank it up a notch.  Hoping I will be just as happy with the AM as I am with the AD.


How are things coming?


----------



## itodobien (May 16, 2012)

ryansm said:


> How are things coming?




I gotta say I'm pretty happy with how it's going so far.  Been on AM/AD for going on 3 weeks, and was on AD for 4 weeks before that.  I have SHED some serious weigh/inches.  I am also increasing strength.  Even for a half-assed Afghan routine, I am seeing serious results.  I look and feel amazing, and absolutely love this stack.  

When on just AD, my appetite was crushed, almost had to make myself go and eat.  I was completely turned off by bad foods/junk foods.  It really made me want to eat healthier and smaller portions.  However, when I added the AM (6 AM and 3 AD) my appetite came ROARING back.  I still had the aversion for junk foods, but I was starving all damn day.  I upped the AD to 6 (6AM and 6 AD) and it's back under control.  Suppressed, but not like it was just on AD.  Bench has prob increased around 10%, energy and motivaiton are up, body fat is down a ton, and my wife (deployed with me) says I look amazing.  I wish I had taken some before pics.  Anyway, that's the update.  This stuff is pretty effective.

Have a question for the group though.  With the above mentioned cycle, do I have to sit out 8 weeks? Or can I just do 4 of PCT (also from primoridalpreformence) and jump on another cycle (hoping AL will be available by then)?  Thoughts?


----------



## fullrutt (May 16, 2012)

itodobien said:


> Alright, made a decision.  I'm not going to wait for the AL to drop.  I've been running the AD for 4 weeks and it's really starting to come on strong.  I don't want to PCT at this point.  Instead, I'm going to add in an 8 week cycle of AM.  So that will be 12 total weeks but the first 4 were  AD only.  Thoughts?  I have cut most of the weight I wanted to and think the AM will get me pumped up in 2 months time.  I'm loving the AD though.  started with 3 then 4 now at 6 a day and can def feel the difference.  Appetite is in a good spot, I eat small meals, and have some small snacks thruoghout the day.  It's awesom cause I am normally a bottomless pit.  Down to 225 from 245 but have kept my strength, even made modest gains.  So now I'm going to crank it up a notch.  Hoping I will be just as happy with the AM as I am with the AD.



Man I loved androhard/lean... I'm think I'm going to do this same cycle has you.. Thanks for the info


----------



## HereToStudy (May 17, 2012)

itodobien said:


> Have a question for the group though.  With the above mentioned cycle, do I have to sit out 8 weeks? Or can I just do 4 of PCT (also from primoridalpreformence) and jump on another cycle (hoping AL will be available by then)?  Thoughts?



Take a break and give your body a rest before jumping back on.

Thank you for the review.


----------



## itodobien (May 18, 2012)

HereToStudy said:


> Take a break and give your body a rest before jumping back on.
> 
> Thank you for the review.



You don't think 4 weeks off is enough?  Trying to plan it around my vacation time.  If I sit more than 4 weeks, then I won't be able to run another cycle until OCT.


----------



## ryansm (May 18, 2012)

fullrutt said:


> Man I loved androhard/lean... I'm think I'm going to do this same cycle has you.. Thanks for the info



Shoot a rep a PM for a discount


----------



## ryansm (May 18, 2012)

itodobien said:


> You don't think 4 weeks off is enough?  Trying to plan it around my vacation time.  If I sit more than 4 weeks, then I won't be able to run another cycle until OCT.



You could do 4 weeks, but it would be better to go 8


----------



## itodobien (May 19, 2012)

ryansm said:


> Shoot a rep a PM for a discount



Yea man, I think you'll like this cycle.  I'm not quite half way through it, but I'm loving it.  And also, hit a rep up for a good deal.  I got a pretty sweet hook up from them.  Best of luck. Let me know how you like it.


----------



## ryansm (May 19, 2012)

itodobien said:


> Yea man, I think you'll like this cycle.  I'm not quite half way through it, but I'm loving it.  And also, hit a rep up for a good deal.  I got a pretty sweet hook up from them.  Best of luck. Let me know how you like it.



Glad you liked it bud


----------



## HereToStudy (May 19, 2012)

itodobien said:


> You don't think 4 weeks off is enough?  Trying to plan it around my vacation time.  If I sit more than 4 weeks, then I won't be able to run another cycle until OCT.


It can be if you see recovery from bloodwork.



ryansm said:


> Glad you liked it bud



x2


----------



## ryansm (May 22, 2012)

itodobien said:


> You don't think 4 weeks off is enough?  Trying to plan it around my vacation time.  If I sit more than 4 weeks, then I won't be able to run another cycle until OCT.



You decide? AndroLean V3 will be available very soon


----------



## itodobien (May 23, 2012)

ryansm said:


> You decide? AndroLean V3 will be available very soon



If the ship date remains where it's at now or earlier, I am gonna run it before I go on vacation.  If it moves to the right, I won't be able to get 8 weeks in until October.  Keeping my fingers crossed here, would really like to run it with AH, or AH/AD.


----------



## HereToStudy (May 23, 2012)

From what I know, the date should be solid.


----------



## itodobien (May 25, 2012)

HereToStudy said:


> From what I know, the date should be solid.




Well, date turned out to not be solid afterall.  I won't be able to get 8 weeks in before I go on vaction 1 Sept.  REALLY bums me out.  I have 4 weeks left on my current cycle of AD/AM, and am seeing great results from that and I'm only half way through it.  Maybe I'll try a different stack before my vacation.  Just super bummed about missing a shot on the AL before I hit the beaches in Greece.  Any good recommendations for my next stack?  it will involve AD for sure.  Maybe I'll try a different line of prods if anyone's got any good suggestions.


----------



## ryansm (May 25, 2012)

itodobien said:


> Well, date turned out to not be solid afterall.  I won't be able to get 8 weeks in before I go on vaction 1 Sept.  REALLY bums me out.  I have 4 weeks left on my current cycle of AD/AM, and am seeing great results from that and I'm only half way through it.  Maybe I'll try a different stack before my vacation.  Just super bummed about missing a shot on the AL before I hit the beaches in Greece.  Any good recommendations for my next stack?  it will involve AD for sure.  Maybe I'll try a different line of prods if anyone's got any good suggestions.


Sorry bud, we are launching it by next month...
If you are still looking to cut an AL/AD stack would be insanely effective and if you wanted you could even throw in AH


----------



## HereToStudy (May 27, 2012)

itodobien said:


> Well, date turned out to not be solid afterall.  I won't be able to get 8 weeks in before I go on vaction 1 Sept.  REALLY bums me out.  I have 4 weeks left on my current cycle of AD/AM, and am seeing great results from that and I'm only half way through it.  Maybe I'll try a different stack before my vacation.  Just super bummed about missing a shot on the AL before I hit the beaches in Greece.  Any good recommendations for my next stack?  it will involve AD for sure.  Maybe I'll try a different line of prods if anyone's got any good suggestions.



Sorry man, as a I rep, I can only report on what I am told. You could still run the cycle up to Sept, it would just have to be shortened.


----------



## blergs. (May 29, 2012)

pwloiacano said:


> I have taken the androhard before, and in my opinion, there are much better options out there.  The Andro series as stated above is a bunch of overhyped, overpriced crap.  I would look into the products that Prince offers at Ironmag.  I have had tremendous success with them.



agree with it all! 

also like stacked something like need2slin or Rezolution fat burner is nice with a pro-h.
but i would not use ANY without a test base, just my op.


----------



## blergs. (May 29, 2012)

methadrol extream I liked.


----------



## ryansm (May 29, 2012)

blergs. said:


> agree with it all!
> 
> also like stacked something like need2slin or Rezolution fat burner is nice with a pro-h.
> but i would not use ANY without a test base, just my op.



Surprising....


----------



## blergs. (May 29, 2012)

ryansm said:


> Surprising....



what? other places don't fire 80% of there reps on the drop of a dime?

mehhh just posting my op buddy and what I use and like..
Don't mean to pick something with you if thats what your getting at.
oooh you much mean the LG Sciences rep thing on AM.
sure I support them. 
Not as much here because this forum as not as much to supps.


----------



## blergs. (May 29, 2012)

hey I support products that are sold by sponsors here. 
so Im not stepping on ANY toes, but that I my self feel the androline is not worth it and the company owner is not the best person out there.
these are just my oppinions, I'm not attacking anyone. People are asking about andro line Im agreeing WITH OTHERS that i think it is not worth it.

Thats all


----------



## HereToStudy (May 29, 2012)

blergs. said:


> hey I support products that are sold by sponsors here.
> so Im not stepping on ANY toes, but that I my self feel the androline is not worth it and the company owner is not the best person out there.
> these are just my oppinions, I'm not attacking anyone. People are asking about andro line Im agreeing WITH OTHERS that i think it is not worth it.
> 
> Thats all



The changes to company employment has nothing to do with the product line. You are also (with near 99% certainty) completely out of touch with what actually happened at that time.


----------



## ryansm (May 30, 2012)

blergs. said:


> hey I support products that are sold by sponsors here.
> so Im not stepping on ANY toes, but that I my self feel the androline is not worth it and the company owner is not the best person out there.
> these are just my oppinions, I'm not attacking anyone. People are asking about andro line Im agreeing WITH OTHERS that i think it is not worth it.
> 
> Thats all



You have never taken the product not too mention you have stated this in numerous threads of ours now on more than one board. Considering most of those that were let go were not doing anything yet still requesting compensation for quite some time seems they should have been dropped much sooner than they were.


----------



## blergs. (May 30, 2012)

ryansm said:


> You have never taken the product not too mention you have stated this in numerous threads of ours now on more than one board. Considering most of those that were let go were not doing anything yet still requesting compensation for quite some time seems they should have been dropped much sooner than the were.



buddy I was breaking my ass, (a smany other where) posting almost every day, saving my links to send in with the sheet even though I was not supposed to at first, I had SOO MUCH work ticked on the sheet that eventually he asked for links as proof. and i gave them with no issue.

AND i still have screen shots of the staff section when all this happen BTW. but Im not a jack ass so I wont post something like that up here.
I wont come back to this thread dont worrie.

it was because the guy he hired to manage reps picked me and nto him i guess. and he let that guy go after he was gonna give it to Nat anyway, but that never happend ether. look Ill stop. but understand I am not talking out my ass. all I first said what what I rec and that I dont rec the andro line, you wen on to start shit so...
I dont support the company or the product, but I support this board and thats the only reason Ill say I like Toco 8, but F the rest.

Ill leave this thread I think I made my point.


----------



## ryansm (May 30, 2012)

Did I name you, and no most of the rest were not...you have certainly made your points...we can now move on...hopefully


----------



## HereToStudy (May 30, 2012)

Anyways...


----------



## ryansm (Jun 5, 2012)

itodobien said:


> Well, date turned out to not be solid afterall.  I won't be able to get 8 weeks in before I go on vaction 1 Sept.  REALLY bums me out.  I have 4 weeks left on my current cycle of AD/AM, and am seeing great results from that and I'm only half way through it.  Maybe I'll try a different stack before my vacation.  Just super bummed about missing a shot on the AL before I hit the beaches in Greece.  Any good recommendations for my next stack?  it will involve AD for sure.  Maybe I'll try a different line of prods if anyone's got any good suggestions.


How is your current cycle treating you? I was thinking you could certainly cut with this current stack you are running


----------



## HereToStudy (Jun 5, 2012)

ryansm said:


> How is your current cycle treating you? I was thinking you could certainly cut with this current stack you are running


Bump. I am interested as well, and would like to get this back on track.


----------



## itodobien (Jun 12, 2012)

HereToStudy said:


> Bump. I am interested as well, and would like to get this back on track.




Hello.  Yea, I stayed outta here for a while cause I didn't want to get caught in the crossfire.  Things are going very well.  I've been missing a lot of workouts just due to the nature of what's going on over here.  However, I am still seeing gains.  I'm down to very solid 225lbs right now and probably a 36" waist.  Coming in to country I was around 240+ with a 40-42 inch waiste.  I was already cutting down when I started this cycle but have can say that the cycle really pushed me to the next level.  I was probably at a bench max of around 285 when I started and am easily at 315 right now (probably more if I went for it).  I am putting together an in depth work out summary that shows the sets and reps I started with and where I am at now. I did 5 sets of 5 yesterday and ended with 275 for 5.  I kept going up and I was surprised as I was successful with every set.  I think I have a little over 2 weeks left on this cycle and am going to do my best to stay on my routine.  If I was back home and on this, I have no doubt my gains would be huge.  running the AD for 12 weeks has been the key factor in cutting the fat IMO.  The appetie suppression and the aversion to bad food has helped.  I think I'm at a plateu right now with the weight loss though, I've been at 224-225 for a couple weeks now.  My abs are flat and the 6 pack is almost where I want it (just have the small ring on the lowers I want to cut) and I feel much better about my vacation to the beach in SEP.  I look good and feel really good.  Going to hit the PCT for at leat 4 weeks then run another cycle.  Still debating how I'm going to set it all up with my vaction and then trip home from afghan not too long after.  

I really want to Run the AL combo, but now I don't know what I want to stack it with.  I love what the Mass has done for me and love the appetite bennies from Drive.  I also have a bottle of Hard just sitting in my room un opened.  Too many choices.


----------



## ryansm (Jun 13, 2012)

itodobien said:


> Hello.  Yea, I stayed outta here for a while cause I didn't want to get caught in the crossfire.  Things are going very well.  I've been missing a lot of workouts just due to the nature of what's going on over here.  However, I am still seeing gains.  I'm down to very solid 225lbs right now and probably a 36" waist.  Coming in to country I was around 240+ with a 40-42 inch waiste.  I was already cutting down when I started this cycle but have can say that the cycle really pushed me to the next level.  I was probably at a bench max of around 285 when I started and am easily at 315 right now (probably more if I went for it).  I am putting together an in depth work out summary that shows the sets and reps I started with and where I am at now. I did 5 sets of 5 yesterday and ended with 275 for 5.  I kept going up and I was surprised as I was successful with every set.  I think I have a little over 2 weeks left on this cycle and am going to do my best to stay on my routine.  If I was back home and on this, I have no doubt my gains would be huge.  running the AD for 12 weeks has been the key factor in cutting the fat IMO.  The appetie suppression and the aversion to bad food has helped.  I think I'm at a plateu right now with the weight loss though, I've been at 224-225 for a couple weeks now.  My abs are flat and the 6 pack is almost where I want it (just have the small ring on the lowers I want to cut) and I feel much better about my vacation to the beach in SEP.  I look good and feel really good.  Going to hit the PCT for at leat 4 weeks then run another cycle.  Still debating how I'm going to set it all up with my vaction and then trip home from afghan not too long after.
> 
> I really want to Run the AL combo, but now I don't know what I want to stack it with.  I love what the Mass has done for me and love the appetite bennies from Drive.  I also have a bottle of Hard just sitting in my room un opened.  Too many choices.



I would run the hard, think you would really enjoy that one especially after dropping so much weight


----------



## HereToStudy (Jun 14, 2012)

ryansm said:


> I would run the hard, think you would really enjoy that one especially after dropping so much weight


Very much agree.


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 15, 2012)

Hard is def one to consider, very powerful!


----------



## HereToStudy (Jun 15, 2012)

packers6211 said:


> Hard is def one to consider, very powerful!


I see the drive made you a fan of the series


----------



## itodobien (Jun 15, 2012)

Yea, I was leaning towards hard.  I have it in my cart right now, just want to wait a little bit before I order to make sure Lean is gonna ship out.  I have faith this time, it's close to the ship date and they have not moved it to right yet.


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 16, 2012)

HereToStudy said:


> I see the drive made you a fan of the series



Never had a bad issue with any PP products nothing but good results imo!


----------



## HereToStudy (Jun 17, 2012)

itodobien said:


> Yea, I was leaning towards hard.  I have it in my cart right now, just want to wait a little bit before I order to make sure Lean is gonna ship out.  I have faith this time, it's close to the ship date and they have not moved it to right yet.


Eric just confirmed it to me. Shipping begins on the 28th. Due to the large amount of orders to fill, shipments will be sent out between the 28th and the 2nd.


----------



## ryansm (Jun 19, 2012)

itodobien said:


> Yea, I was leaning towards hard.  I have it in my cart right now, just want to wait a little bit before I order to make sure Lean is gonna ship out.  I have faith this time, it's close to the ship date and they have not moved it to right yet.



Shoot me or HTS a PM for a discount on that order bud


----------



## HereToStudy (Jun 19, 2012)

ryansm said:


> Shoot me or HTS a PM for a discount on that order bud


Yep, always willing to help out


----------



## ryansm (Jun 26, 2012)

itodobien said:


> Yea, I was leaning towards hard.  I have it in my cart right now, just want to wait a little bit before I order to make sure Lean is gonna ship out.  I have faith this time, it's close to the ship date and they have not moved it to right yet.



Lean is coming out on the 28th and that is a hard date


----------



## HereToStudy (Jun 26, 2012)

ryansm said:


> Lean is coming out on the 28th and that is a hard date


Finally! Got two on the way.


----------

